# Pee Pad Dilemma



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

Bentley has been doing well with using his pads.. the only problem is that when he pees, he leaves a puddle and then i have to toss the whole pad. so if i buy an 18 pack of pads for a little under $5 (4.85) then thats like.. a pack a week or more right? what do you guys do? especially the ones with multiple malts? 

today i took bentley for a walk and right infront of the firestation he decides he's gotta go #2.. and right away. so right there on the side walk he does his business and i was walking to the post office so i was embarassed and had to get some junk mail advertisements and go back and pick the poo up! then as i folded up the papers i almost grabbed some of the poo that was stuck on one side!








but i wub my wittle bentley!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A lot of us here get our pee pads on Ebay from http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies. They are much cheaper than any I have found plus they are super heavy and absorbent.

But, yes, you're right. Pee pads are an expense!

A tip for those on-the-walk cleanups...carry fold over sandwich bags with you at all times! I always make sure I have a few tied to the handle of my retractable leash.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> A lot of us here get our pee pads on Ebay from http://stores.ebay.com/Tinas-Puppy-Supplies. They are much cheaper than any I have found plus they are super heavy and absorbent.
> 
> But, yes, you're right. Pee pads are an expense!
> 
> A tip for those on-the-walk cleanups...carry fold over sandwich bags with you at all times! I always make sure I have a few tied to the handle of my retractable leash.[/B]



yeah, this has given me a good gift idea for Bentley. i think im going to buy like a little backpack/purse and put some doggie-walk-n-on-the-go neccessities inside. i take him everywhere with me, i'm never home during the day. 

but do you have to change lady's peepads after each time she pees?


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

It will get better as he matures, but, he's not a teeny dog so his amounts of pee might be more generous. Some pee pads are more absorbant than others, I find, but, with some dogs it is necessary to pick up the pee pad.

Now, this might sound disgusting, but, at times when I've been down to my last pad and couldn't get out to buy more or was waiting for my delivery to arrive, I have removed a wet pad carefully, put it into the bathroom to dry, and, reused it with the added bonus of having the scent there to attract an ill-trained visiting pup. You can't do this repeatedly, but, reusing one pad after it has dried might be an option.

You're very wise to get him to go outdoors as much as possible! It's great for them to be housebroken (to the outdoors) and also paper trained! You get the best of both worlds.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I use the Arm & Hammer pee pads. They are $20 for 80 from Target but I usually buy them when they are on sale. They are cheaper from that ebay seller that was posted but I haven't ordered them yet. I like the Arm & Hammer because they are REALLY good at odor control. Lilly uses one pad all day usually. I pick up the poo and she pees on it 3 or 4 times without it needing to be changed. I do take her outside for walks too and she always pees outside.

I have to laugh about him pooing in front of the fire station on the sidewalk!! Lilly always poos on the sidewalk, never on the grass. She has even stopped in the middle of a crosswalk to poo!! She has noooo shame


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I use baby crib pads--they're waterproof and washable.

Get yourself one of those small pooh-bag dispensers that you can attach right onto the handle of your leash so that you're never without bags. You don't need a scoop or shovel--Take out a bag, stick your hand in the bag, grab the poop and turn the bag inside out--your hand never touches the poop. tie it up and throw it in a trash bag.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Sadie tends to do smaller pees and can do several on the same pad. Hope does big ones less frequently, but she goes right in the middle of the pad and I have to take it up and put down a fresh one. She will not reuse a soiled pad. If your Bentley is doing big pees then he is emptying his bladder which is WAY better (IMHO) than a bunch of little pees. Seems like that would be showing better bladder control.

PS. You should try ordering. It saves a bundle. In the meantime, go to Walmart and get the puppy pads that are 32 pads for $6.82. Its the best deal I found except for ordering. And they contain baking soda for odor control.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's a little tip. Whenever you go walking make sure you have a baggie or one of those supermarket plastic bags in your pocket at all times. Then when he poops and you have to pick it up just put your hand inside the bag and after you grab the poop turn the bag inside out and it never gets on your hands.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Sadie tends to do smaller pees and can do several on the same pad. Hope does big ones less frequently, but she goes right in the middle of the pad and I have to take it up and put down a fresh one. She will not reuse a soiled pad. If your Bentley is doing big pees then he is emptying his bladder which is WAY better (IMHO) than a bunch of little pees. Seems like that would be showing better bladder control.
> 
> PS. You should try ordering. It saves a bundle. In the meantime, go to Walmart and get the puppy pads that are 32 pads for $6.82. Its the best deal I found except for ordering. And they contain baking soda for odor control.[/B]



im not sure if its normal, but Bentley pees like 4 or 5 times a day and its always a lot. is that normal??


----------

